# March Weather should start turning around.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is 7F above this morning wind is calm so there is no wind chill. 

The weather should start making the up swing in warmer temps soon. My brother and I use to always take a weeks vacation in the UP of Michigan the second week of March. The snow at our folks home made some great snowmobileing when we left. When we returned it would all be gone, time to go over the sleds and repair any thing that needed repaired, fogg them for the summer and turn our thoughts to fishing. Suckers would start running in the river to spawn and we would spend many a night spearing them as we waded the streams. Trout season was usually around trhe 3 week of April.

 Al


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

3 inches snow ❄3 to 6 more till Monday.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We had 0F this morning. Again. Right now, I rank this 3rd worst winter in my lifetime, a close 3rd. An ugly March could bring it to the #1 spot as the top two worst had mild months of March. And there is also April as winter may extend to the middle of that month as well. Hoping for a thaw and end to snow in March!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OF is an improvement for a Wisconsin morning. My daughter had -2 below morning of 2-28-19.

So scratching my head here, did March come in like a lion? Beautiful sunny winter day melted snow. But still over 7F below normal for this time of the year, when it is supposed to be 37F.

Yes starting Sunday we are forecast to get snow and temps dropping for the whole week.

This morning is a huge improvement. the 28th was -7F below at this time for us,
the First was 7F above and this mornbing it is 27F above.


 Al


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Have 4 inches now, supposed to get 4 more tonight, and 4-8 Sunday. 
Very tired of winter.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The nor'easter is supposed to just skim us, but it's followed by high temps around 20 and lows around 0. I'm so ready for the weather to turn around.

ETA: Right now we're at 72" of snow, which is a bit below average. It's been a cold winter tho.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I think I'm ready for warmer weather. It's Saturday morning and -1° with about 5" of new snow. Expecting a high of 14° today and a low of -16° tonight. My snowblower has really been given a workout this winter with about 68" of snow so far. To make things even more worser (bad grammer?) is that my hunting/fishing license has expired. Guess what's on my "to do" list today.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

And yet it is almost time to start pepper seeds inside. I will start them this week.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

It's 34 out and currently sunny here. Local forecast is high 30's tomorrow & 'maybe' some snow overnight into Monday. Misses has a pot of soup & a pot of chili going on the wood stove. Three consecutive days of sunny & low 40's would be fantastic.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

It's just below freezing here and there's a heavy snowfall coming down, and down,for four hours now. It's beautiful to watch from the comfort of my home.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeppers after the 10 inches by Monday


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Zone 9 here. Spring is here but to much rain. Very muddy. We might get a frost Tuesday morning Mardi Gras day. Hope not because fruit trees are blooming and can't handle frost. Once things dry out it is time to plant warm weather garden. I do enjoy snow if not in city where it doesn't stay white very long. Stay strong spring is right around the corner for everyone.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

10F right now and it feels like 10F, thankfully the wind isn't blowing yet. we only have about 2 inches of snow with lot of spots were bare till the light snow fall yesterday. HIGH today the weather guessers are saying 20F and colder every day after till friday when it may get to 39F.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Currently clear, morning sunshine & 27F here. Forecast (educated guess) is sunshine & high 30's. Wife calls it a "weather holiday".


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

-12F here right now. March has not “turned around” for us yet!


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

28° and our first snow if the year....and its barely covering the grass


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

YEP, any minute now.....


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Storm front blowing in...severe weather threat...yep...I'd say spring is here....counting the freezing snap Tuesday/Wednesday!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

5F here this morning and feels like -2 below. Can't expect any snow to melt today either, weather guessers this morning are sayeing we will set a record today for the coldest date on this date. Forecasted high is 12 here with a wind chill of -4 below.

Thought I would cut some wood from my field pile today.


 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

High of 7F today with wind chill around -8F. Still, I ordered more seeds. Maybe I can raise frozen vegetables this year!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

9F right now with -4 below wind chill, days high calling for only 18F with low wind chill below zero number.

Brigh spot is the long range for cast of 34F Friday for a high,40F Saturday and 45F for Sunday.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

14F here this morning & forecast is sunny/mid twenties. Sunday was a real treat. . .bright sunshine all day & high of 39F.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

8* here this morning -7* windchill (with a cold biting wind that attacks your face). My basement sump line froze last night..usually happens once a year, this is the 4th time so far.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My oldest Sister lived in California (southern) for 25 years. She said she had tired of missing the spring blooms, the fall colors, and the snowfall, so she convinced my brother in law it was time for a change. They sold their home and business and moved to Exeter, Rhode Island.
They arrived in early November that year. She was out front meeting a neighbor as the moving company arrived with her black Pontiac Trans Am. They asked her where she would like the car parked and she pointed to the back of the driveway.
"Are you planning on driving that this winter?" The neighbor asked.
"No. I haven't driven on ice before with it." She replied.
"I wouldn't worry about the ice mam," said the neighbor, "We've got 14" of snow coming in tonight. You won't see the ground or even the roof of that car around here until April."
After about 10 years there they are considering Louisiana.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> 9F right now with -4 below wind chill, days high calling for only 18F with low wind chill below zero number.
> 
> Brigh spot is the long range for cast of 34F Friday for a high,40F Saturday and 45F for Sunday.
> 
> ...


Most folks I know from the Michican/Wisconsin/Minnesota area, which is limited to some distant family and some ex employees, seem to embrace the snow and cold in those parts.
But to be fair, I suppose I have caught myself bragging about our heat and the wingspan of local mosquitoes.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw on a forum I follow that they are starting to find a few morels in the far south right now, Alabama and Georgia. Also had huge flocks of sand hill cranes flying north over us all last week. 8 Degrees in northern IN right now, but spring is on the way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have had Sand Hill cranes here since Feb 27, a pair in a old corn field behind a house.
Feb 28Th three in a last years corn field manure being spread there ther 27th. March 1st one long sand hill flew over going east.

hearing them out back of our woods by the river just about every day now.

Waiting on the Kildeers then I know spring has arrived.
No report from daughter this morning may have froze to death last night.

Michigan is warmer than the other great lake area states the water keeps us that way.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Dear Daughter sent me an E mail this morning is -9F feels like -9F in her area of Wisconsin.

Is 14F in my area and feels like 3F.

Daughter said that weather guessers are saying the end of the below zero crap.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

No sandhill cranes here yet. The snow would be over their heads. Another 8 inches forecast for Saturday. 

I doubt there is anywhere worse for mosquitoes than MN. There are a lot of marshes, lakes, and rivers in MN. They all thaw out at about the same time. All the mosquitoes hatch at about the same time. They are all hungry. Swarms of mosquitoes blot out the sun. They have been known to take down a horse. Moose spend all their time in water up to their nostrils to avoid the swarms. Mosquitoes can depopulate entire counties of all warm blooded critters. We occasionally sacrifice a few politicians to them so they won't eat us.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think your sacrificeing enough politicians as they have a whole Manure spreader full in Washington mucking up the works, also a big bunch still hangong around Lansing Michigan redoing what the voters vote for.

We used to fish Canada every summer take 3 to 4 week long trips useing holidays to extend a couple days of vacation and week ends.

Late May when walleye season opened most years was still OK. Early June was a good time to stay home or take a chance to be carried off by the black flies and skeeters. Late July and to mid August was ok till after dark then hang on to some thing to keep from being carried off.
some years they were so bad we duct taped chease cloth over the fridge vent and the range fan vent where the buggers would sneek in.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

It's currently 7F outside. "Accuweather" forecast is mid 30's & sunny today.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It was 3 below zero when I got up at 6 am, it's a whopping 5 right now. This is the last day of bitter cold tho, tomorrow it's supposed to be 43.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughters E mail this morning said,
Finally could run Lucy this morning! 10 and feels like 10! 

Warmer there than here this morning we have 7F feels like 7F. 

But we are turning the corner also 45 the weather guessers say for Sunday with rain. 55 by next Wednesday and possiable go over that.

 Al


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Snowing now. I am so sick of this winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One thing I have learned over the years is complaining about the weather does nothing to improve it. It also doesn't set well listening to people whine about the weather when they could *MOVE SOME PLACE WARMER*.

Got to 37F today sweated up a storm cutting a load of fire wood and splitting it.
Just wore a light jacket when walking rthe dogs this evening and still sweated. Guess I got use to the 20F weather.


 Al


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Cow. Woke up to Hail!! Spring talking???


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The track of this storm has changed. I am now in the bullseye. Ten to 16 inches of heavy wet snow overnight today, Saturday. I stocked up on food, gas, drinking water, and filled the wood box inside. The Coleman lantern is ready to go. If you don't hear from me for a couple of weeks please send out the St Bernards. Make sure the casks are full.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good luck, Nimrod. I'm sorry for your trouble, but very very glad it's missing my area.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sure glad it is missing me...Best of luck to you Nimrod


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got above freezing here today but did not feel like it. 44 F, windy and damp. Felt colder today than yesterdays 32F.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

7:33 AM 3-9-19

16F, feels like 16F, Humidity 88%, wind calm, sunny.

Yesterdays high 37F, let mud season begin.



8:50 AM ESDST 3-10-19

37F, feels like 27F, humidity 86%, wind WSW at 17.3, gusting to 36.8 MPH cloudy.

Yesterdays high 45F at 11:59 PM EST.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

"I reverently believe that the Maker who made us all makes everything in New England but the weather." Mark Twain

Weatherwise, yesterday was a fantastic day. Clear blue sky, bright sunshine, and a high of 39. Worked outdoors most of the day. 
Today's forecast is snow. Imagine that, snowing in winter in New England.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Weather guessers goofed again. Only 5 inches this morning when I got up. The heaviest snow shifted east. I bet CF got at least 12 inches. 

I wasn't looking for sympathy although there have been reports of dairy barns and other buildings with collapsed roofs from the snow we got so far. And someone wondered why I was building my barn so strong.

Send the St Bernards with full casks anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter sent me this picture of my Grandson useing her new snow blower Sunday to clean out her drive way and the side walks. There was about 5 inches of wet snow, It was like 33F I believe she said. They have had so much below zero weather the 30F some thing was like a heat wave.



He said he really enjoyed useing the blower lots better than being a slave laborer with a snow shovel.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

We ended up with 3" of snow yesterday. It's currently sunny and 38 here. Supposed to get warmer as the week progresses. I wouldn't mind an early spring.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Currently this morning, everything is still frozen from a heavy frost overnight, but yesterday, was a mud event. I needed to get firewood to the house, and couldn't even get my 4x4 john deere into the yard (3" deep ruts behind the tires). it's supposed to hit 70 on Thursday, but as usual, will be accompanied by 30-40 mph winds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

32F, feels like 22F wind W at 12.7 MPH.

 Al


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

* We are currently at a Balmy 61F 54 low with Rain on the way. Make me feel so bad for you guys!!*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No need to feel bad for me. I hate the summer heat and you will have that crappy weather longer than I will.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Got up to 38 here. I snowshoed out over about 5 feet of snow and got ten taps in. Hope the sap will start running this week.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The sap is flowing here now I am told.

 Al


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Al - You are so right!! We will be in SIZZLE mode, before we know it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

36F feels like 32F this morning at 5:29 AM. hopeing for the ground to thaw out with the rain today and tomorrow. The water from snow and Ice melt is just laying on the surface and is really gooey and slippry.

Around this area non wood burning people complain about what it cost to heat the house in the winter. But think nothing about paying for AC all summer.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

It's 22 here. Forecast is mid-to-high 30's with a warming trend over the next 4 days.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's supposed to be 50 today, near 60 and sunny in upstate New York tomorrow. I'm going out shortly to apply a heavy coat of rock salt to the skating rink we call the driveway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My drive way when I left this early (4:00am) morning was muddy. but the cold had stiffened it up from yesterday afternoon.

Hopeing the 65F and rain forecast for tomorrow will thaw the frost out of the ground.
Then it will drain and dry things out.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter sent an e mail yesterday saying it had started raining sunday afternoon. School was supposed to delay 2 hours but they quickly change it to closed for th day.

Then a hole slew of barns in the area collapsed from the weight of the snow and the rain.
One place had two cows killed and the bull injuried and a young heifer when the roof collapsed.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Beautiful day here yesterday. It felt great to be outdoors for a goodly length of time. It's 39 & mostly sunny out currently. Ran some errands earlier and will be headed outdoors to split 'n' stack another pile of chunks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Off and On rain all day, raining presently just pounding on the roof with thunder. Is 56F.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two tornados went thru around 40 miles from us last night.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

A tornado is something I hope to never experience. 
Currently 41F outside. Looking forward to being outdoors most of the day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

5:35 AM 3-16-19

31F feels like 23F. 
Fire in the furnace is right where it should be at this time of the morning. 
House is toasty and smells like butterscotch. I must say I like butterscptch pancakes with honey.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

26F, feels like 26F. Yesterdays high 42F, all the snow is gone in the woods and all the ice has melted off the trails. The pond ice isn't safe for a Canadian goose to run on for take off even.

Week end is supposed to be in the 50's for day time highs.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Saw swans this morning. The rivers and creeks are still frozen and a foot of snow on the ground. I think being first is sometimes not the best idea.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Peepers in our pond were peeping yesterday.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

5 degrees f here yesterday morning. Still no sap from the ten taps I've got out, still three or four feet of snow on the ground. Oh well, supposed to be in the mid 40s today, big rain coming tomorrow. Maybe it'll bring Spring with it


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

38F feels like 38F this morning. Was supposed to get 2 tenths of an inch of rain yesterday.
Started about 2:00 PM was steady till about 4:00 PM but started up at 5:00 PM was still raining when I went to bed at 11:00 PM. 
Had quit by 2:30 AM when I got up. was really soggy when I took the trash out to the road at 6:15.

Think we got way more than 2 tenths, is good though should finish taking any remaining frost out of the ground.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday was damp with a cold wind. Weather guessers are saying in the 50's for the week end. I for one will not be holding my breath.

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I think the weatherbug in my area must be in a somewhat sheltered area. I always see temps, and wind speeds that don't represent where I am out in the country. There is ALWAYS a stiff wind blowing this time year, and the temps are usually lower as well. 35* feels like 35* today........(NOT).


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I woke up to 3-4" of slush and snow. It's supposed to continue until tomorrow morning. I need spring.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I keep reminding myself that it's still March and snow storms in early April are not uncommon around here. That didn't keep me from grumbling a tiny bit when I got up this morning to see that my tiny new chives, which start coming up when the weather gets just above freezing,were peeking out from above a thin layer of snow. 

I heard more Canada Geese flying overhead yesterday and today.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cold north wind here yesterday, started snowing around 8:00 AM got about a inch before it quit. We had sleet off and on all day too.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Well, we hit 50 today. Time to set up the pool. 
Seriously, I have to shovel out my raised bed cold frame area for planting green beans in 3 weeks. Let that soil start heating up. It is insulated with 2" of dense foam at ground level so it heats up quickly once it is all covered with plastic.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Daughter in Wisconsin said got to 52F there yesterday. Ran 17 miles and asked if I wanted her to send a picture of her blister. 
Said the snow there was gone, then said maybe still some in the woods.

We only got to 43F here had a bit of north wind.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Going to be 69-70 this week end in Delaware


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have had 5 days once today is finished that was sunny, Temps from 54 Sunday last to a low of 39F on Monday. Snow and ice are totally gone with in sight of our small kingdom, it is also starting to dry up where I can walk the dogs with out picking up a pound of mud on my boots. 
The deer are shedding starting to look a little ragged. Coyotes will soon be also.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to 66F yesterday. Spring peepers were really loud while I was out working in a T shirt. Been a whoile since I was able to do that.
But good things will end Saturday the weather guessers are calling from about 7 tenths of an inch of SNOW to 3 inches.

 Al


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

50 degrees now.
High of 63 today. 
Wooohooo!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Raining here now but those just a tad north have had some snow. Didn't cool as much at the weather guessers thought here.

Sunday is supposed to be clear and sunny again. April is just today away.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

april must come sooner where you are , here it is two days away.. Monday is April 1..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now where did I get the idea March was only 30 days?

OK Elder Monent struck again.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It happens, believe me it happens, especially after you hit 79...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

BURR last day of March is cold 24F, feels like 14F. be glad when tomorrow gets here back in the 50F range for a high but expected to be 7F below normal for this time of year.


 Al


----------

